# Good Horse Feeds for Young Horse AND Goat



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm thinking on switching my Nubian doe over to horse feed to save money since I have one goat and one horse and it costs a lot to get boths food. My doe is on All Stock Sweet Feed and my horse is on SafeChoice Original. I can switch te goat over to the Safe Choice, but I'm curious as to if it is healthy for her since she is bad on keeping weight. She also receives about two cups of beet pulp (soaked after measurement) I'm thinking on feeding her alfalfa soon too. What should I do? CANNOT FEED THE HORSE SWEET FEED, JUST PUTTING THAT OUT THERE IN MAJOR BOLD LETTERS. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Goats and horses are two very different animals with different feed requirements. There isn't a feed that would benefit them both unfortunately. Definitely give the alfalfa a try. Most of my goats do fine on alfalfa alone in milk or not.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Jill says the Purina Miniature Horse and Pony is a suitable feed for both horses and goats. That may be with alfalfa pellets out free choice as well. I am not sure, but you could ask her.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is your horse on Safe Choice? Is she founder prone? Or do you just like the feed. (I like Safe choice by the way just asking for clarification)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If I'm doing a feed, I've always fed my goats horse feed. The ingredients are better quality and so are the minerals in the feed. Right now I'm feed LMF Development to all my does. They are doing very well on it and milking very nicely. Several of the big goat breeders I know feed Healthy Choice to their does.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We mix our own feed and the horses and goats and pig and the steers (for the most part...same ingredients, different amounts) all get the same thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I second the horse feed for goats, great stuff! It's always fresher than the goat feed too.

I'm currently mixing a lactating dairy feed with the LMF horse feed, and they are milking very well, even at 1-3 weeks fresh.
I can't get the type G developer from LMF here, which is what I was going to use instead of the dairy grain because the dairy feed is always stale by the time they get it in, so I'm mixing the LMF GOLD with the dairy grain anyway, 50/50, it's helping the does put extra fat in the milk, and keeping their weight on.

My picky eater is now finally eating more now too, she hates the dairy grain this year, but the horse grain is helping. Slowly but surely she's finally eating more.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

In the past I have fed horse feed to my goats until the price got way out of hand. Horse feed is closer to what a goat needs than sheep feed or even some cattle feeds. It's usually a better quality feed too, since more horse people study nutrition than your average goat owner.

I used to feed my dairy goats the Blue Seal mare and foal feed. They did great on it, but at close to $20.00 for 50 pounds, I just couldn't afford it any more.

What is the issue with your horse that he/she can only have that feed? Cushings or some other metabolic problem? What part of the country are you from-different feeds are not available in some places.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I feed my horses and goats Safe choice, Senior Dry. Its got better ingredients, and a fuller nutrient list than the goat feeds I have looked at. I also recently started mixing in some Nutrena All stock at a 1:3 ratio (all stock to senior) just to help stretch the senior a bit.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> In the past I have fed horse feed to my goats until the price got way out of hand. Horse feed is closer to what a goat needs than sheep feed or even some cattle feeds. It's usually a better quality feed too, since more horse people study nutrition than your average goat owner.
> 
> I used to feed my dairy goats the Blue Seal mare and foal feed. They did great on it, but at close to $20.00 for 50 pounds, I just couldn't afford it any more.
> 
> What is the issue with your horse that he/she can only have that feed? Cushings or some other metabolic problem? What part of the country are you from-different feeds are not available in some places.


It's not that she has to have Safe Choice, it's that she cannot have sweet feed because she is very young and gets extremely rowdy and almost aggressive when you even give her a handful.

I'm thinking on switching my doe over to the SafeChoice, now. I can switch my horse to any feed as well, if there is a better out In market that both benefit from and that isn't $20 a bag.  I was laughing putting the sweet feed thing in all caps becAuse after one try we decided NEVER AGAIN

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Why is your horse on Safe Choice? Is she founder prone? Or do you just like the feed. (I like Safe choice by the way just asking for clarification)


its just what she was on before and the owner fed all her horses it. She's only 3.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Safe choice is a good feed, there is nothing wrong with it, I fed it to horses I didn't want to founder. That is just why I was asking.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I looked up the Safe choice. I didn't know which one you're feeding so I went with the original. The Calcium is just a little low on it so you need to add 1/2 cup of alfalfa pellets to every cup of safe choice. Unless you're feeding alfalfa hay.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

OKay I'll see what we'll do after we get low on Sweet Feed for her


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

This is a very interesting thread. Right now my does are on Noble Goat. Please explain which horse feeds would be better for lactating does.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

We're switching to a cheaper brand of horse feed for our own financial reasons, which is the exact same as the SafeChoice. Its a Dumor Equestrian type. We also bought Alfalfa Pellets for the both of them. The doe got sick today so we'll have to test it out in a couple of days.


----------

